# What would this be worth.



## kvt (Jan 6, 2018)

Ok,  have a guy trying to sell off some of the stuff his grandfather left him.  This first batch is to find out price for me to go by 
then I will post some others that looking for price to tell him to go for.   or if someone from here wants it I can give them his info,   He or I might ship it.  
Now for the on I'm looking at
It is a card file system full with this stuff
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



A bunch of various blades 


A whole bunch of Nicolson files of all diff types and sizes


All kinds of hex keys And a couple of handle looking things


A bunch of reamers,  A couple of them are adjustable, and a bunch are tapers


All kinds of taps


Some dies, drills, and brace bits.


a bunch more taps and tap handles


A bunch of old cold chisles 



a bunch more drill bits



a some more dies


Set of 8 Starrett pin punches


All knds of Norton stones



And a few snap ring pliers 

What should This be worth for me to go after.

Ken


----------



## magicniner (Jan 6, 2018)

The stones might be useful, the punches too, all the edged tooling depend on edge quality for value.


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 6, 2018)

The punches, dies, stones are about it. The rest of it maybe someone that just bought a house and doesn't have anything.


----------



## kvt (Jan 6, 2018)

Ok,   now for stuff that I do not want that he has.   That I want to give him prices to ask for.   Or if someone here want something maybe he would ship or I can see about getting it ship to you.   



Ok,   This looks to be some kind of punch press,  and he has a bunch of dies for it as well.   Did not see any name one it. 


This looks like some kind of bender,  kind old 



Looks like about a 12 or so ajustable ring/metal roller Did run a piece of brass through it.


This one is about the same size  Metal shear.   I cut some brass and thin steel with it.


YOu can tell by the spray can the size of this arbor press.


This is a grinder set up with a what I think was a sears drill bit sharpener



This one is about a 12 inch bender.   It also works I tested it out also.   
If you know about what he should ask for each, or what you would pay let me know.   Also if you want something I will give you his info.  I just do not have room for them.   he has not been out to gouge but would like for things to be bought by people who will use them  I go a mill and a bunch of stuff from him already.

Ken


----------



## magicniner (Jan 6, 2018)

For me rusty=not desperate enough to be interested unless it's tuppence and a balloon.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 6, 2018)

KVT,

I would be interested in the bender, that round rusted up looking thingy.  Say $30.? plus some more endmills.

Edit:  Also be interested in the press next to the RAID can.


----------



## magicniner (Jan 6, 2018)

Isn't the round rusted up looking thingy a set of rolls for curving sheet material?


----------



## brino (Jan 6, 2018)

Ken,

For the first batch you posted it depends on how used-up the taps, reamers and files are, and that's hard to judge from here.
Is the cabinet included? To me that might be worth more than the contents.

For the shear, press, bender, etc. it all depends on finding the right buyer. Sure they need some clean-up, but for someone with limited shop space and working on thin parts, those could be real useful. 

Those drill bit sharpener attachments can be had cheap even when new: http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32965&cat=1,43072,43086

-brino


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2018)

brino said:


> Ken,
> ...........
> Those drill bit sharpener attachments can be had cheap even when new: http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32965&cat=1,43072,43086
> 
> -brino


But, but, that slide looking gizmo at the bottom of the fixture looks interesting.
Love the design. Making do with what you have on-hand.


----------



## brino (Jan 6, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Making do with what you have on-hand.



Agreed. If I had it I'd use it.
In fact one project on my list is to make my drill bit sharpener (same type) work with either my bench mount belt sander, or a "Work Sharp" sharpener.

-brino


----------



## kvt (Jan 7, 2018)

Yea it looks like he made a slide fixture where he could adjust/fine tune it.   He did a lot of the make do with what he had from things I saw around his shop.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 7, 2018)

Gotta say this, Where is the cabinet that all those drawers fit. It's worth more than the whole lot if it's in good shape.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jan 7, 2018)

The stones are OK, the punch press is interesting. The bender and roller is a good deal IF the price isn't way too high. The taps,dies,reamers ect. depend on condition and size. I like odd things,ie, 1/4x40, 1/2 x32, 6x48, ect. I dislike pricing other folks stuff. Give me a starting point and we can talk. I have a number in mind but I don't want to rile ya with my price. If yours is reasonable (by my standards) we can haggle. If your starting position is 2-3 times what I envision, we can save a lot of time by saying it's out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jan 7, 2018)

Since your in San Antonio I can come look at it if need be, The frozen folks up north would have a much longer drive to look and retrieve the tools.
Could you list the sizes of the taps and dies? And what about the wooden trays?


----------



## kvt (Jan 7, 2018)

I went ahead and worked a deal with him for the card file and all the contents,  So I may do something with some of that stuff, but the rest  he wants some prices as to what to ask on the other stuff.  He did not even know what the stuff was until I explained them to him.    His Grandfather left min a fair size shop with all kinds of stuff in it to include an old Doge car which the guy said he was keeping, everything else was for sale.  
I was just hoping to get him some starting points.  And I volunteered if the guys on here wanted something either I would provide his information or work with him on their behalf.   And would either work to help send the stuff if someone on here wanted something.    I have not got a clue on what these things would go for,   Thus I'm asking.    I know I'm long winded.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 7, 2018)

Don't worry about us folks in the frozen north, we have friends in Texas too. NOW, about the cabinet.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'd be interested in left overs/ spares/ the stuff that Ken wants  Whereabouts in SA is he (or you?) located? I'm in the NW/W near the end of the 151. thanks!


----------



## kvt (Jan 7, 2018)

Bill


Bill Gruby said:


> Don't worry about us folks in the frozen north, we have friends in Texas too. NOW, about the cabinet.
> 
> "Billy G"


Sorry, but that is taken by me.   Already in and set up and ready to go. 

Ken T


----------



## kvt (Jan 7, 2018)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> I'd be interested in left overs/ spares/ the stuff that Ken wants  Whereabouts in SA is he (or you?) located? I'm in the NW/W near the end of the 151. thanks!


Sending PM


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 7, 2018)

ROTFLMAO.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kvt (Jan 7, 2018)

I did not know there was anyone else from SA on this site.   Looks like you are new,   So welcome aboard.
The guy that has all of this stuff is out in the country the other side of Boerne 

Ken T


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 8, 2018)

oh man, that's a trek for you! How did you find out about it, if you don't mind me asking?

Just moved down here in July and getting settled in. The shop is slowly taking shape.


----------



## kvt (Jan 8, 2018)

he had a mill listed in craigslist and went to look at it,


----------



## Tony Pisano (Jan 8, 2018)

kvt said:


> Ok,  have a guy trying to sell off some of the stuff his grandfather left him.  This first batch is to find out price for me to go by
> then I will post some others that looking for price to tell him to go for.   or if someone from here wants it I can give them his info,   He or I might ship it.
> Now for the on I'm looking at
> It is a card file system full with this stuff
> ...


I would be interestedin  taps dies and reamers for few bucks if in decent shape


----------



## Tony Pisano (Jan 8, 2018)

Interested in round rusty bender depending on what it would cost to mail it.


----------



## rowbare (Jan 10, 2018)

The little shear looks like a 12" Diacro. It is probably the most valuable thing there. Properly cleaned up they sell on eBay in the $700-$900 range. As is maybe half that.


----------



## kvt (Jan 10, 2018)

I am going back out this weekend to pick up a few items for 4gsr,   And mattthemuppet2 is also going out to look at stuff.   Have not had time to go through a bunch of the stuff I got yet,   A lot of the Taps are Threadwells,   And a lot of the reamers are L&I.   Most of the stuff is in good shape and seems sharp.   One was a little to sharp as it got me.    I will look at the shear a little closer while there.   

Tony Pisano,   IF you are talking about the item in the Third pic,  It is sold.   

Will also see what else he has found while going through things.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 18, 2018)

A big thanks to Ken for the introduction! I ended up getting the roller, the sheet bender and a wilton baby bullet vise (still twice the weight of my 4" import) plus a box full of sockets and wrenches for a very generous price. I'm hoping to go back for a wood workers vise (one that mounts to the front of a bench) and some more bits'n'pieces soon. The small stuff has been cleaned and squared away, the bigger (!) stuff is tucked away until the summer break when i can get to work on the. I am REALLY looking forward to getting that Wilton cleaned up and on my bench.

I was really taken by the mini punch press but I can't think of anything that I'll use it for. I couldn't justify offering more than $30 or 40 for it (even then, the wife would not be pleased) but that's probably way below what it's worth. No motor (I have a couple spare) but a tray of punches/dies. Please convince me that I shouldn't get it! I imagine BGHanson would get a lot of use out of it, but he's up in Michigan.


----------



## brino (Jan 18, 2018)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> I was really taken by the mini punch press.....................Please convince me that I shouldn't get it!



You know we cannot do that as we suffer from the same addiction.
......unless of course there was a chance of me getting it, then you wouldn't need it. 

-brino


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 18, 2018)

well, my hope is that someone else who does need it will buy it, then I won't feel bad for not doing so  Saving me from myself, so to speak!


----------



## Tony Pisano (Jan 19, 2018)

Wouldlove to have it but Massachusetts is a long drive


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 19, 2018)

there's always the option of crating it and sending it via Fastenal... It'd be cheaper than driving


----------

